# HCG Pregnyl



## seven2skip (Sep 5, 2010)

I have 9 extra glass ampules of HCG (Pregnyl Chorionic Gonadotrophin - Zykog) 
5,000 I.U. ampules. Manufacturer date 4/2010. Expiration date: 
3/2013. I also have 9 sodium chloride ampules (that come with the HCG). 
You can use this for injection or sublingual use. They are in perfect condition 
- I bought more than I needed - I have kept them in perfect condition - at all times in a refrigerated area. 
I have photos if you would like to see them. 
Total $ 234.00 for all nine - and I could ship them out immediately (will get 
them in 2-3 days) no waiting a month from overseas !! Paypal only.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 5, 2010)

You are ghey for free! Yes, for free!


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

i wish i had the money, but i never heard that manufacturer?


----------



## seven2skip (Sep 5, 2010)

Pregnyl HCG Zycog....its very well known....you can google it if you're not sure - its the 'real' HCG, not homeopathic.  If you're interested, and only want a few (instead of 9) let me know


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

i wish i just bought 60ml bottles of everything x 6.= 360 ml of test and others.


----------



## anais (Sep 29, 2010)

Would you be interested in selling 3 ampules? If yes, what's the price and how much do you charge for shipping to Georgia. What payement methods do you accept?


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 29, 2010)

unclem said:


> i wish i just bought 60ml bottles of everything x 6.= 360 ml of test and others.


 

damm unclem... u buyn up before the depression hits..


----------



## LAM (Sep 29, 2010)

seven2skip said:


> Pregnyl HCG Zycog....its very well known....you can google it if you're not sure - its the 'real' HCG, not homeopathic.  If you're interested, and only want a few (instead of 9) let me know



yep...and very hard to get.    years ago you could get legit Pregnyl HCG off the Net but not any more


----------



## galenaboy (Oct 7, 2010)

*interested in buying a couple of ampules*

Im interested in buying a couple of ampules how much are you charging per ampule of hcg


----------



## Chloe777 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Hcg Pregnyl*

Seven2skip, Do you still have the HCG Pregnyl?


----------

